# What is the difference, please give your advice for newbie. Thanks



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi

very interesting to find this forum. After reading a few threads, I'd like to go for Gaggia Classic. However, I was confused by the 2 following:

Gaggia RI8161/40 2.1 £305.00

Gaggia RI8161/40. £449.85

http://www.tesco.com/direct/gaggia-ri816140-21-classic-coffee-machine-brushed-stainless-steel/209-0326.prd?skuId=209-0326&fromRV=true

http://www.tesco.com/direct/gaggia-classic-espresso-coffee-machine-ri816140/166-9018.prd?skuId=166-9018

what is the difference? Any advice, if there is a better price?

My story is: my favourite is cappuccino. I used to have Netscafe instant cappuccino. Recently, Tesco has a special offer £10 for 3 boxes of Tassimo Costa cappuccino ( T disc/ pod). Having tried Costa Tassimo, I found it was much better than Nescafé.( I did buy Bosch T20 coffee machine)

Then I found this forum, then I know there is something can make cappuccino much much better than Costa Tassimo. That is reason why I want to buy Gaggia Classic ( several members love it)

Am I right when I go for Gaggia Classic?

- My favourite is 1 cup of Cappucino every morning, Espresso :1 cup every Sunday morning

- My budget is around £300

- My kitchen is small

- My knowledge about coffee machine and making coffee is limited ( but will be a bit better if continue reading threads in this forum about mod, upgrade, tips...)

please help

thank you very much for reading


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Forget Tesco. They're both Gaggia Classics and way over-priced even at £305. You can pick them up from Amazon Warehouse deals for around £150 when they're available. Need to factor in a decent grinder or you're wasting your time. Recommend getting a used Classic - see forum for sales thread - come up regularly. Should find one for around £100. This would leave you around £200 for a decent grinder.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

totally second what patrick above has said


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you very much : the system kid & coffeechap

it seems I post my question in the wrong section. It should be in New Member Section.

Sorry for all.

If possible , please mod, you can move my thread to a proper section


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The current prices on Amazon are *here*

Moved to Members section for you


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you very much Glenn.

i will wait for the 2nd hand in this forum first. If there is no one for sale for a while , I will go for the new one

by the way, I saw the logo " classic Gaggia" on the old model is quite solid and it located near the corner. I very like it

However, the logo on the new one on Amazon(you give the link) is on the middle and looks very cheap. Do you know any difference features between 2 models. Is the later model, the better ???

Thanks


----------

